
Open Source Projects Survive Poisonous People (2012) [video] - kick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q52kFL8zVoM
======
laklasla
completely irrelevant but an fyi: blob.cat is back up

~~~
laklasla
(well, kinda anyway, it's still having some stability issues but it's not
completely down)

